# How do we get reps?



## L3gacy

You just need to pitch in and help some people out and answer as best as you can and people will thank you by adding to your rep some may even give you some stuff for free


----------



## mdatmo

People give rep when you help them with something (and vice versa).

Here is a guide explaining it.


----------



## KILLER_K

Just help out where you can and it will add up then. But the rep really doesn't matter. Just post and be helpful as that is all anyone can do or ask in here.

Some still tend to give reps for no reason though. But it seems that is starting to come to a halt now.


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

be intelligent-don't troll-don't be a fanboy-or say something that can be quoted by someone on OCN ( do not ad rep but is better than it in my opinion







)

or make a good argument









not everyone gives rep so it's pretty hard you must be dedicated to help people in a good way


----------



## Nick911

rep is hard to get, just keep helping and provide correct info


----------



## stevo1663

Share your knowledge and help out others in the community and you will be +repped.


----------



## adizz

help other people around and if you've really helped them you'd get repped.


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

AND DON'T FORGET TO AD REP TO PEOPLE HELPING YOU WITH YOUR RIGS OR PROBLEMS

not in this thread though cause it's just a question for understanding the base of the site







.

and don't try to ad rep to moderator or other OCN staff cause they don't need rep for us to know they are reliable .


----------



## chinesethunda

rep is for cool people. anyways welcome to OCN!


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peanuthead* 
I'm a newbie in regards to posting, but long time lurker. How do we get reps? As far as I can tell we get them from other forum members. If I need to wait for 35 members to say "I'm okay", then it's going to be a long time.

Just post some helpful stuff, help other members on the forums if you can, etc. You shouldn't do it just to get reps though. You should do it because you want to help.. and then, the reps will come.


----------



## Chuckclc

"Your only 16, you dont have a rep yet."


----------



## MAXX3.3_Esq

You can always bookmark

http://www.overclock.net/live.php

So you can see where a new post is so you can help.


----------



## JasonCz

Contribute interesting news articles!


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Just help people in general. Eventually you'll get rep.








Took me less than a month of trolling here to get over 35 rep.
Now look at me!
*I'm the king of the world!*


----------



## goobergump

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MAXX3.3_Esq* 
You can always bookmark

http://www.overclock.net/live.php

So you can see where a new post is so you can help.

I just repped you because I had no idea this existed...


----------



## djsi38t

It only seems like a long time.If you truly enjoy this site and contribute in a positive manner then they just come.It won't be long before rep will be the last thing your worrying or wondering about.


----------



## The Master Chief

I dont know...

I just got all of them one day.


----------



## Hillskill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goobergump* 
I just repped you because I had no idea this existed...

As did I. Brilliant page and my new book mark for the forum. He had a low REP score too. Watch that rocket now. Brilliant tip.


----------



## jorgerp86

I've been a member for a couple of years. I'm very pleased to get advice on anything I asked for. Unfortunately I don't have much rep myself since anytime I think of something, someone else has already posted that idea


----------



## MicahFett

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peanuthead* 
If I need to wait for 35 members to say "I'm okay", then it's going to be a long time.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hillskill* 
Thats exactly the point I made the other day in the official thread.

It may seem like it takes a long time, but the fact is: there are millions of people on the internet who can come and go on this site as they please. It does take time to earn rep but it's one of the only legitimate methods of screening scammers and trolls from those millions, and it's done to protect other users on this site.

If you can't do something on this site with less than 35 rep (post a thread selling something, for example), you can probably do it on other websites with zero effort required... and that's the difference. People who are in it to steal, cheat, scam and abuse others aren't going to put in the effort to get the rep.


----------



## Hillskill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MicahFett* 
It may seem like it takes a long time, but the fact is: there are millions of people on the internet who can come and go on this site as they please. It does take time to earn rep but it's one of the only legitimate methods of screening scammers and trolls from those millions, and it's done to protect other users on this site.

If you can't do something on this site with less than 35 rep (post a thread selling something, for example), you can probably do it on other websites with zero effort required... and that's the difference. People who are in it to steal, cheat, scam and abuse others aren't going to put in the effort to get the rep.

lol ! Thanks for the pep-talk.


----------



## ShortySmalls

reps wll come if your helpfull and nice to people. Don't beg for reps or offer it for something in exchange (i.e. money or anyting else) that will get you banned from the site.

Getting up to that 35 reps woun't take you but a few days if you are really active on here, i think i got my 35 rep in the first 2 weeks of posting here. its the 2nd/3rd and so on flames thats hard to get


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i stopped trying to get rep after 800 lol. but it is hard to get rep nowadays.


----------



## onoz

I think he mentioned 35 reps because he wants to use the For Sale thread. Is there anything else on this forum that requires 35 reps?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Or when they just link to the answer on another site









edit,
OP seems to be a Rep+ magnet! 2 rep+ for 7 posts









I once saw a user with 1 post and 4 reps. Dunno if he had multiple accounts or his first post was REALLY helpful.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
i stopped trying to get rep after 800 lol. but it is hard to get rep nowadays.

You don't need anymore reps.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *onoz* 
I think he mentioned 35 reps because he wants to use the For Sale thread. Is there anything else on this forum that requires 35 reps?

Nope, none that I'm aware of. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Penryn

It takes time to get rep. I am just happy to be here since it is such an awesome source of info, and I get pleasure helping others if theres something I know about. As you can see, just by following this philosophy I am but 1 away from the fabled 35 that you speak of 8D. But IMO, rep can't really be accurate in some ways because not everyone you help will give it.


----------



## Shadowclock

Become really knowledgable in a populated section of this forum and then post a guide or how to. Update with new and relevant information often to get it back up on the front page where most people are looking.


----------



## yabo

Just keep helping people! If you offer something they consider helpful, they'll give you a rep. I try my best to give rep whenever I can, and have noticed that the better, more "helpful" people tend to average about 9-10% rep rate, or higher. (if you divide the reps by the posts). So, you having 2 out of 7 posts is *really* good thus far! Keep it up!


----------



## ira-k

I'm going to go ahead and lock this now OP, you've gotten some decent responses to your question.

This area is just for new members to meet and greet not to ask questions in.

And were not supposed to talk about rep in any section.

Quote:



The reputation system is intended to acknowledge members who have contributed to the forum, essentially a tally of "thank yous" for good work. In general, rep should be given to any member who provides help to you in a thread or who posts an exceptional post anywhere on the site. Rep should not be given for information shared in a PM, for posts that are not helpful, or for any frivolous reason. You may not ask for or offer to give reps for help; it is understood that members will give reps when they are deserved. For more details, read the Reputation Defined thread.


Source...Overclock.net Professionalism Initiative 

My advise about it is not to worry about it, enjoy yourself, have some fun here and try to help your fellow members out when you can.

The rep's will come over time.









Welcome to the Forums!


----------

